
UNCHR Earth Time Visualization of Refugee Movement (Only on 06/20/2018) - DoreenMichele
https://www.bing.com/
======
DoreenMichele
I have done some looking around and the source is listed as
[http://maps.unhcr.org](http://maps.unhcr.org), but I can't find this
visualization anywhere else.

Here is a still of it:

[https://binged.it/2yrmNPE](https://binged.it/2yrmNPE)

If anyone can find another source so the mods can update the link, that would
be awesome.

